

Create your own links collection on produktfang - ledil
http://produktfang.de/en/Ci0VpE

======
ledil
Im the developer ...

you can create a private collection or an invite only collection and you can
allow other users to enhance your collection. It is a great way to share
collections of products, apps, gadgets, wish lists ...

